# 2005 FORD F-350 LARIET



## MUV SNOW 1 (Aug 25, 2005)

94,506 miles
6.0 liter DIESEL ENGINE, 4 X 4
AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION
2 sets of tires (Summer and Winter)
7 ½ ft. Poly Western front blade
8 ft. Snowman rear blade
Snow-Ex 575 Mini Pro Salt Spreader
16k Fifth Wheel Hitch
Strobe Light (2 foot)
Tool Box/for bed
1 pair Tire Chains
Counter Weight for snowblade
All mechanical records provided

*$16,000 OBO *

Call John at (217)415-2955 or (217)341-6828 or (217)636-7279


----------

